# don't ream me a new one - I'm a newbie!



## albabe (Jan 7, 2010)

So the forum says I should post something here since I'm new... However, I'm not a fan of forums, so I probably won't be too active. 

When I'm not in the shop building shows or onstage watching people run a show I'll be in my basement playing with the trains (building a new N scale layout - about 700sf) or coaching volleyball or playing in the garden or sleeping or not playing on the computer... But I have an MFA (Wisconsin 2000) & BFA (UNC Greensboro 1990), prefer doing rather than talking, and have worked in Las Vegas, DC (Washington Opera) and a bunch of other places along the way... I'll just poke my head in the door once in a while...
-alex-


----------



## Van (Jan 7, 2010)

Good to have ya Alex. We try not to rip on newbies, just the ones that don't use the search function. Remember it's not about how much / often you post, It's all about content.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome albabe. Congratulations on Leaving Las Vegas. I see from another of your posts you worked at Ballys on _Jubilee!_ (the last of its genre) . Do you know Pat, creator of one of my favorite sites: 10 Commandments for Spot Operators? I've been unsuccessful at getting him to join here for years.

In any case, enjoy your times here. I think we have a thread about model trains somewhere in the off-topic area.
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/albabe.html


----------

